# Shooting in the city - where?



## TLab3000 (May 20, 2014)

You Texans can probably only laugh about this and feel good about yourselves 

There are places in this world where people usually have houses, big yards and a lot of space in general.

There are places in the world where people are allowed to carry firearms and slingshots might be seen as toys.

I do not live in such a place. Everything is rather cramped* and many people think a slingshot is a dangerous weapon that should not be used outside.

For those of you who live in cities - where do you go shooting? At home? I certainly don't have the space. At the park? Better, but at least in my town, 85% of the people will not react friendly to someone shooting a slingshot. And if the weather is good, it's too crowded anyway. So, where do you go? Maybe we can compile a list of good locations. I'll start.

1. The park - only when the weather is bad

2. The "Bolzplatz" (small, free football grounds, they are everywhere in Germany) - only when the weather is bad, only short ranges

3. Big supermarkets' parking lots - only until the security comes, only after dark and on Sundays/bank holidays

4. The quarry pond- only to measure maximum ranges, all ammo is lost

5. Some lawn/meadow - same as the park, all ammo is lost, even marbles

Any other ideas?

Carrying a catch box usually doesn't work. Today, I walked for almost an hour before I found a convenient place...

Cheers

Timo


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, couldn't you shoot in a meadow and set up a catchbox there?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Timo,

well, I'm in the same boat as you Bud. The NY Metropolitan area is REALLY tight! I live in NJ and it's is the most densely populated state in the U.S.

I now have a place that I use. A friend owns a warehouse and he lets me shoot there when I can get away. It is a little bit of a trip but it is nice for a few hours of shooting without worrying about onlookers.

When I was a kid ,I had a "city dump" ( called Landfill now) that I could safely shoot in.

Before I had this warehouse,I would travel either up North Jersey into a wildlife management area and find a secluded spot or travel to South Jersey and do the same and set up a box in a safe spot. Even then you would always be worrying about people seeing you and reporting you.

It's actually funny somewhat or sad depending upon how you look at it,but I pay taxes on my property. I have a sizable yard,so people always say to me "just shoot in your yard". It is very tight all around, there are properties all around,the people have little children all around and finally slingshots are illegal here.

I do shoot on occasion in my back yard but only when I am certain no one is around.

For me it's sad and also maddening because of the love I have for this sport.

Good luck Bud and hopefully you'll find a safe place!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I have the same problem and my solution is shooting along the side of a main railroad line. My spot is in a densely populated suburb, but it's isolated and out of sight. When one of the rare trains flies through at over 60mph, I duck into the woods. So far, so good...


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I also live in a crowded metropolitan area, and I'm over 60 years old so I'm not as mobile as I once was. I shoot inside my house. I made a catch box from a storage bin and a towel. Placed it on a chair back for height and I can get about 6 - 7 meters. It's not ideal but I have fun with it anytime I want!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi and welcome on bored
I live in a crowd'y area but

I Found a place behind a bunker where we shoot with paintballs but still I don't feel comfy
I always have the feeling I do something I shoo dent do
Most of the time I am lucky to have a working space where I can practice up to 7meters indoor
For long range ?
out in the woods with my foldable catsh-box
Where are you located ?
Cheers


----------



## TLab3000 (May 20, 2014)

@Sunchierefram: I was tempted to say no, but I made a new light weight catch box today that I don't mind carrying around.

@Flatband: The city dump is a great idea, thank you very much! It's even right in the middle between my home and my workplace.

@Lacumo: The railway tracks is a good idea, I think. Thank you! It won't work in my city (they are going to build a "bicycle highway" along the tracks anyway), but I'll keep that in mind when going to other towns. Railway tracks are very easy to find... that's actually a brilliant idea!

@Dr Dave: I'm envious! 4 meters maximum, here. My wife finds our 45 square metres flat spacey, but that's only because she's Japanese...

@leon13: Thanks! I'm the farthest away from you while still being in Germany. ****!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

@leon13: Thanks! I'm the farthest away from you while still being in Germany. ****![/quote]

Hm may you live in Oberstdorf ? ????


----------



## TLab3000 (May 20, 2014)

leon13 said:


> @leon13: Thanks! I'm the farthest away from you while still being in Germany. ****!


Hm may you live in Oberstdorf ?

[/QUOTE]

Uhm, well... I'm the second farthest away from you while still being in Germany 

I live in Freiburg. I often go plinking in Ihringen, where my dad lives, because there's really a lot of space. I can shoot to France from there!

Unfortunately, I can't drive my car at the moment (raptured tendon), hence the question for a good shooting location in the city.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

TLab3000 said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> > @leon13: Thanks! I'm the farthest away from you while still being in Germany. ****!
> ...


Uhm, well... I'm the second farthest away from you while still being in Germany 

I live in Freiburg. I often go plinking in Ihringen, where my dad lives, because there's really a lot of space. I can shoot to France from there!

Unfortunately, I can't drive my car at the moment (raptured tendon), hence the question for a good shooting location in the city.

[/QUOTE]

get well soon

cheers


----------

